# Missy&Rory Update - 8 Weeks old!



## MissysMum (Jun 19, 2014)

Just some comparison pictures for you.

Birth -












Now (8 weeks old) -
















Won't be long before he outgrows Missy!! And she is looking fantastic too!!


----------



##  (Jun 19, 2014)

WOW! He is growing like a weed! Momma is sure giving us the look....good job, Mom!


----------



## MissysMum (Jun 19, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> WOW! He is growing like a weed! Momma is sure giving us the look....good job, Mom!


He is growing unbelievably quick!!


----------



## Brooke S. (Jun 19, 2014)

Wow, his is BIG!! Good job with both of them MissysMum!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 19, 2014)

He just keeps getting more wonderful everyday. Lovely Boy Missysmum, Love his beautiful white face.


----------



## atotton (Jun 19, 2014)

Big handsome boy!


----------



## cassie (Jun 20, 2014)

wow! how did he fit in her tummy?! lol he is such a gorgeous big boy! growing up very nicely!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 20, 2014)

Goodness where did that little foal go? He's certainly growing fast - looking very handsome too!! Great to see the updated pics of both of them, thank you.





Are you enjoying the beautiful summer weather we seem to be blessed with at the moment?


----------



## MissysMum (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you everyone! Oh it's lovely, AnnaC, so warm. Only bother is the pesky midgies!! How you doing? xx


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 21, 2014)

Pretty good thanks - just madly busy making the most of this great weather. Both my babies are living out now (just over a month old) coming back into their stables once a day for their special feeds. Just turned 80 odd sheep out with them to help keep the gass down and the naughty colt has been having marvellous fun rounding them all up - poor sheep! Luckily he loses interest before they all get too hot and bothered!


----------



## MissysMum (Jun 22, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> Pretty good thanks - just madly busy making the most of this great weather. Both my babies are living out now (just over a month old) coming back into their stables once a day for their special feeds. Just turned 80 odd sheep out with them to help keep the gass down and the naughty colt has been having marvellous fun rounding them all up - poor sheep! Luckily he loses interest before they all get too hot and bothered!


Oooh sounds fun 

Rory is 9 weeks old today


----------

